# Ten best pubs in Brixton according to the Londonist



## editor (Mar 15, 2012)

> 1. The Trinity Arms (40 votes)
> 1=. The Duke of Edinburgh (40 votes)
> 3. The Effra (31 votes)
> 3=. The White Horse (31 votes)
> ...


 
http://londonist.com/2012/03/a-z-pub-crawl-best-pubs-in-brixton.php


----------



## colacubes (Mar 15, 2012)

A not unreasonable list, although I'd dispute Seven being in it as it's not really a pub as such.  I'd have a different order and would probably have The Queens Head rather than The White Horse.  Interesting that the Prince doesn't make it in the list considering how central it is.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 15, 2012)

12 pages by 3pm


----------



## Chilavert (Mar 15, 2012)

No Elm Park Tavern? Idiots....


----------



## editor (Mar 15, 2012)

Chilavert said:


> No Elm Park Tavern? Idiots....


It's a Nu-Brixton list.


----------



## colacubes (Mar 15, 2012)

editor said:


> It's a Nu-Brixton list.


 
No it's not


----------



## Chilavert (Mar 15, 2012)

editor said:


> It's a Nu-Brixton list.


Of course, how foolish of me....

The Claphamites must luuuurve the (new) Trinity, what what.


----------



## editor (Mar 15, 2012)

Chilavert said:


> The Claphamites must luuuurve the (new) Trinity, what what.


Why are you mentioning Clapham?


----------



## Greebo (Mar 15, 2012)

editor said:


> It's a Nu-Brixton list.


That's all right then - keep Elm Park Tavern for real locals!


----------



## EastEnder (Mar 15, 2012)

Definitely agree with the Trinity Arms coming top, easily the nicest pub in Brixton.

Ranking the Hootananny above the Albert is a very brave move, you'd have thought they'd have learnt from Salman Rushdie's mistakes....


----------



## gabi (Mar 15, 2012)

those are the *only* pubs in brixton arent they


----------



## Chilavert (Mar 15, 2012)

editor said:


> Why are you mentioning Clapham?


*shoots self*


----------



## quimcunx (Mar 15, 2012)

They asked people the other day on facebook and, I presume, totted up the replies. 

I included several on that list.


----------



## BrixtoniaLiz (Mar 15, 2012)

This is democracy in action folks! Who can argue with the will of the people?


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 15, 2012)

Seven? where dat?


----------



## paolo (Mar 15, 2012)

gabi said:


> those are the *only* pubs in brixton arent they


 
No, those are the top 10 pubs voted for by the readers.


----------



## gabi (Mar 15, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Seven? where dat?


 
it's the cocktail place in the market, next to the mexican joint... tis excellent


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 15, 2012)

gabi said:


> it's the cocktail place in the market, next to the mexican joint... tis excellent


ah yes, perhaps one day i shall be able to afford to drink there


----------



## gabi (Mar 15, 2012)

it's cheap. a fiver a cocktail.. and they're excellent. heavily laden with booze.


----------



## London_Calling (Mar 15, 2012)

Wot, no Beehive?

Anyway, best pub for what, ambience, food, football, music, checking people out, chilling, drinking, lunchtimes, evenings, weekends, pulling?


----------



## boohoo (Mar 15, 2012)

Chilavert said:


> No Elm Park Tavern? Idiots....


 
It is mentioned on their map so someone must have suggested it.


----------



## boohoo (Mar 15, 2012)

London_Calling said:


> Wot, no Beehive?


 
Also on their map....please peoples, look at the article and accompanying map before you all start growling.


----------



## London_Calling (Mar 15, 2012)

Oh, there's a map...


----------



## EastEnder (Mar 15, 2012)

London_Calling said:


> Anyway, best pub for what, ambience, food, *football*, music, checking people out, chilling, drinking, lunchtimes, evenings, weekends, pulling?


The best pub for football is one that doesn't show it.


----------



## editor (Mar 15, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Seven? where dat?


It's not even a pub.


----------



## editor (Mar 15, 2012)

gabi said:


> those are the *only* pubs in brixton arent they


No Grosvenor. No Beehive. No Prince. No Marquis of Lorne. No Canterbury  etc etc.


----------



## kabbes (Mar 15, 2012)

Which is the one in which the weird man who I couldn't understand asked me via gestures for a pound to play pool?  I liked that one.


----------



## paolo (Mar 15, 2012)

It was a top ten by reader votes. Not a top 37 or whatever. I'm not sure what the issue is, unless people think that they fiddled the voting or something.


----------



## editor (Mar 15, 2012)

paolo said:


> It was a top ten by reader votes. Not a top 37 or whatever. I'm not sure what the issue is, unless people think that they fiddled the voting or something.


Is there an issue?


----------



## paolo (Mar 15, 2012)

kabbes said:


> Which is the one in which the weird man who I couldn't understand asked me via gestures for a pound to play pool?  I liked that one.



Curry night? That was the hoot. It completely rocks on Friday and Saturday night. Had some great times there, going on my own and chatting to randoms.


----------



## kabbes (Mar 15, 2012)

paolo said:


> Curry night? That was the hoot. It completely rocks on Friday and Saturday night. Had some great times there, going on my own and chatting to randoms.


It certainly was a hoot.  But which pub was it?


----------



## kabbes (Mar 15, 2012)

He then asked me if I smoked _something unintelligable_.  I think I shrieked and ran.


----------



## paolo (Mar 15, 2012)

editor said:


> Is there an issue?



I was sensing - maybe incorrectly - people thinking it was an incomplete list. No Beehive etc etc.


----------



## paolo (Mar 15, 2012)

kabbes said:


> It certainly was a hoot.  But which pub was it?



Hootenanny, abbreviated. (Or do I mean shortened?)


----------



## kabbes (Mar 15, 2012)

paolo said:


> Hootenanny, abbreviated. (Or do I mean shortened)




Yarly, I was only a-kiddin'.


----------



## paolo (Mar 15, 2012)

kabbes said:


> Yarly, I was only a-kiddin'.



You never know, with these out-of-towners.


----------



## London_Calling (Mar 15, 2012)

It could well have been me given an embarrassing reaction that evening to prescribed medication, caffeine overload and alcohol


----------



## leanderman (Mar 15, 2012)

gabi said:


> it's cheap. a fiver a cocktail.. and they're excellent. heavily laden with booze.


 
Exactly - and wine at £3 or £4 a glass. Pay by text and you save another 10pc


----------



## sleaterkinney (Mar 15, 2012)

The Elm Park Tavern is in tulse hill surely?. I'd have the effra above the duke of edinburgh.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 15, 2012)

sleaterkinney said:


> The Elm Park Tavern is in tulse hill surely?. I'd have the effra above the duke of edinburgh.


 
Why's it in Tulse Hill?  Where does the boundary between Brixton and Tulse Hill start in Elm Park then?


----------



## editor (Mar 15, 2012)

sleaterkinney said:


> The Elm Park Tavern is in tulse hill surely?. I'd have the effra above the duke of edinburgh.


It's in SW2 which makes it lesser Brixton.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 15, 2012)

It's totally irrelevant where it is really, as it's not yet worthy of a Top 10 placing


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Mar 15, 2012)

This list is a lie, without Grovesner, Queens Head, and Beehive.


----------



## paolo (Mar 15, 2012)

leanderman said:


> Exactly - and wine at £3 or £4 a glass. Pay by text and you save another 10pc



Pay by text? Wtf?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 15, 2012)

DietCokeGirl said:


> This list is a lie, without Grovesner, Queens Head, and Beehive.


 
Queen's Head?


----------



## editor (Mar 15, 2012)

DietCokeGirl said:


> This list is a lie, without Grovesner, Queens Head, and Beehive.


Damn straight.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 15, 2012)

editor said:
			
		

> It's in SW2 which makes it lesser Brixton.



Strong words


----------



## paolo (Mar 15, 2012)

It's a list of pubs their readers voted for.

To be fair, I wouldn't expect readers of that blog to be Beehive regulars. But feel free to post your own top 10, to show how much you rate the Beehive.


----------



## boohoo (Mar 15, 2012)

editor said:


> No Grosvenor. No Beehive. No Prince. No Marquis of Lorne. No Canterbury etc etc.


They are on the map  which means someone suggested them but they didn't get many or more than 1 vote.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 15, 2012)

editor said:


> It's in SW2 which makes it lesser Brixton.


 
By that logic, placings White Horse, Hootenanny, Mango Landing and Windmill should be knocked out, which means you can have the Queen's Head, Grosvenor and Beehive to replace them, although I reckon the Queen's Head is more Stockwell

and there's still a slot left

Hang about, the Effra's in SW2 as well, so that's *FIVE EACH  *


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Mar 15, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> By that logic, placings 3, 9 and 10 should be knocked out, which means you can have the Queen's Head, Grosvenor and Beehive to replace them, although I reckon the Queen's Head is more Stockwell


The Official Stockwell Boundary is after the row of shops, bookies, friend chicken, etc. along Stockwell Road, by the estate agents on the corner, making TQH a legitimate claim for Brixton.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 15, 2012)

The beehive and grosvenor are shitholes


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 15, 2012)

DietCokeGirl said:


> The Official Stockwell Boundary is after the row of shops, bookies, friend chicken, etc. along Stockwell Road, by the estate agents on the corner, making TQH a legitimate claim for Brixton.


 
Where's the official boundary in Elm Park between Tulse Hill and Brixton?  

I've always considered anything past the pub as Tulse Hill


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Mar 15, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> The beehive and grosvenor are shitholes


Maybe so, but they're my kinda shitholes. Makes me feel all at home.


----------



## boohoo (Mar 15, 2012)

Grosvenor isn't a shit hole. 

I'm sure some of the pubs on the list didn't get the vote as people don't consider them to be in Brixton - The queens Head, Marquis of Lorne, Landor, The Grosvenor, Elm Park Tavern,


----------



## leanderman (Mar 15, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Where's the official boundary in Elm Park between Tulse Hill and Brixton?
> 
> I've always considered anything past the pub as Tulse Hill


 
It's like a border post


----------



## leanderman (Mar 15, 2012)

paolo said:


> Pay by text? Wtf?


 
Pretty simple to set up (part of Brixton Pound thing) and makes getting pissed 10pc cheaper.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 15, 2012)

leanderman said:


> It's like a border post


 
Maybe it has its own special postcode that we don't know about


----------



## leanderman (Mar 15, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Maybe it has its own special postcode that we don't know about


 
They have the builders in, which may jeopardise the inaugural Leander Road quiz night


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 15, 2012)

leanderman said:


> They have the builders in, which may jeopardise the inaugural Leander Road quiz night


 
oh, started already.  I was in there last night, but never realised they were already starting.

Shame about the smoking garden


----------



## leanderman (Mar 15, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> oh, started already. I was in there last night, but never realised they were already starting.
> 
> Shame about the smoking garden


 
Maybe it's 'they are to have the builders in'. Start date is uncertain, manager admits


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 15, 2012)

leanderman said:


> Maybe it's 'they are to have the builders in'. Start date is uncertain, manager admits


 
Ah

So have you heard what's happening to it?


----------



## EastEnder (Mar 15, 2012)

DietCokeGirl said:


> This list is a lie, without Grovesner, Queens Head, and Beehive.


Would that be the Grosvenor that's just across the road from Stockwell Green?

Stockwell Green being the old village green, in the heart of the old village, of _Stockwell_.

That's why it's got an SW9 postcode, unlike true Brixton that's proudly SW2. You know, where stuff like Brixton town hall and all the other proper bits of Brixton are.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 15, 2012)

I'm not getting involved.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 15, 2012)

Brixton is in both SWs 2 and 9, and even a bit of SE24


----------



## Greebo (Mar 15, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I'm not getting involved.


Sensible move - too sensible for you.  Are you unwell?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 15, 2012)

Greebo said:


> Sensible move - too sensible for you. Are you unwell?


 
I'm watching silky sifaka in Madagascar


----------



## leanderman (Mar 15, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Ah
> 
> So have you heard what's happening to it?


 
Will ask my source


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 15, 2012)

leanderman said:


> Will ask my source


 
I've already know some of what's happening, just wondered what you'd heard


----------



## leanderman (Mar 15, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I've already know some of what's happening, just wondered what you'd heard


 
what is happening then (in part)?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 15, 2012)

leanderman said:


> what is happening then (in part)?


 
Funnily enough, I just PM-ed you to ask if you knew, then came across this. 

Will PM again


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 15, 2012)

Oops sorry, making tea

Right, so I've heard we'll lose the smoking garden as he wants to rent out/sell flats upstairs and they'll need their own access

Loos downstairs

Entrance between the two bars (one by the cellar) closed off, so people on that side will have to go all the way round the other bar to go loo

Bar jiggled about

What have you heard?


----------



## Frumious B. (Mar 23, 2012)

Tell me about Seven. What's the point of having a cocktail bar which keeps market hours?


----------



## co-op (Mar 23, 2012)

EastEnder said:


> Would that be the Grosvenor that's just across the road from Stockwell Green?
> 
> Stockwell Green being the old village green, in the heart of the old village, of _Stockwell_.
> 
> That's why it's got an SW9 postcode, unlike true Brixton that's proudly SW2. You know, where stuff like Brixton town hall and all the other proper bits of Brixton are.


 
I am claiming The Grosvenor for Stockwell, but SW9 is pwopah Bwixton and SW2 is for commuters up the hill, just north Streatham really.

*throws gang sign*




*legs it back to endz*


----------



## gabi (Mar 23, 2012)

Frumious B. said:


> Tell me about Seven. What's the point of having a cocktail bar which keeps market hours?


 
It does a roaring trade on thursdays and the weekends


----------



## editor (Mar 23, 2012)

EastEnder said:


> That's why it's got an SW9 postcode, unlike true Brixton that's proudly SW2. You know, where stuff like Brixton town hall and all the other proper bits of Brixton are.


How are you finding the SW2 tube station, railway station, police station, entire main shopping area, street markets, Brixton Village, Academy and all the other iconic landmarks that make up the true character of Brixton?

Ah. You're not finding them at all because they're all located in SW9.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 23, 2012)

If it goes to the mattresses, I pity the sw2 enders who have to get through sw9 to get anywhere.

sw2ers, come out to plaaaay!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 23, 2012)

editor said:


> How are you finding the SW2 tube station, railway station, police station, entire main shopping area, street markets, Brixton Village, Academy and all the other iconic landmarks that make up the true character of Brixton?
> 
> Ah. You're not finding them at all because they're all located in SW9.


 
We placed them down there as we don't want to mess up our tree-lined streets and Hill see


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 23, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> If it goes to the mattresses, I pity the sw2 enders who have to get through sw9 to get anywhere.
> 
> sw2ers, come out to plaaaay!


 
*bashes OU over the head with a baseball bat*


----------



## Greebo (Mar 23, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> *bashes OU over the head with a baseball bat*


That won't do any good - no sense no feeling.


----------



## MissL (Mar 23, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Ah
> 
> So have you heard what's happening to it?


 
Yes apologies if you know this already but... had a quick chat with the woman behind the bar the other day and she said that they're coverting the smaller room by the toilets into a snug, with sofas. They're also opening up the chimney to make way for an open fire. Everything else stays pretty much the same.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 23, 2012)

MissL said:


> Yes apologies if you know this already but... had a quick chat with the woman behind the bar the other day and she said that they're coverting the smaller room by the toilets into a snug, with sofas. They're also opening up the chimney to make way for an open fire. Everything else stays pretty much the same.


 
I'd heard they're moving the loos downstairs, and the door leading to the back door (from the back bar) was being closed off, although maybe they were just ideas at the time I overheard them.

I reckon that'll get rid of a few of the regulars in the back.  They're not sofa types


----------



## MissL (Mar 23, 2012)

yeah that's true. i wouldn't have placed them as sofa types either. it seems like a strange improvement to make.


----------



## co-op (Mar 23, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> We placed them down there as we don't want to mess up our tree-lined streets and Hill see


 

*sprays tags all over tree-lined streets*


----------



## editor (Mar 23, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> The beehive and grosvenor are shitholes


Oooh!

'Ark at Mr Lah-de-dah.


----------



## clandestino (Mar 23, 2012)

The Grosvenor is not a shithole! 

I've only been to the Queens Head once, but I thought it was pretty lousy. I still want to go to the Marquis Of Lorne.


----------



## Griffter (Mar 26, 2012)

editor said:


> How are you finding the SW2 tube station, railway station, police station, entire main shopping area, street markets, Brixton Village, Academy and all the other iconic landmarks that make up the true character of Brixton?
> 
> Ah. You're not finding them at all because they're all located in SW9.


I'll give you iconic landmarks - the Windmill, the Town Hall...and the Chocolate Box


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 26, 2012)

Griffter said:


> I'll give you iconic landmarks - the Windmill, the Town Hall...and the Chocolate Box


 
and the Prison


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 26, 2012)

What's the Chocolate Box?


----------



## gabi (Mar 26, 2012)

its that little corner shop by the park.. was closed on sat tho, is it gone for good?


----------



## Griffter (Mar 26, 2012)




----------



## snowy_again (Mar 26, 2012)

Nope, it's slowly being refitted by the relatively new owners. 

Mr. Inca has gone; but the new owners have refurbed his sign and rehung it.


----------



## editor (Jun 4, 2013)

I'm about to take on the daunting task of posting up a listing/review of all the Brixton bars/pubs (and some featured ones from the surrounding area).

Some of the venues look perilously like restaurants, but I think the criteria should be whether you can go in and just buy a pint or not - and it's free entry at least some days.

Here's all the ones I can think of. Have I missed any?

Atlantis bar (formerly Brixton Bar and Grill)
Beehive
Plan B
Cafe Cairo
Cambria
Canterbury Arms
Commercial
Craft Beer Co
Crown and Anchor
Crown and Spectre
Dogstar
Duke of Edinburgh
Effra Tavern
Effra Social
Electric Social
Elm Park Tavern
414 bar
Florence
Fridge bar
Grand Union
Gremio
The Grosvenor
Half Moon
Hand In Hand
Hero of Switzerland
Hootananny
Kaff Bar
The Lambeth (Prince of Wales)
Landor
Lounge
Mango Landin'
Market House
Marquis of Lorne
Prince Albert
Prince of Wales on Lyham Road.
Queen’s Head
Regent
Ritzy
Satay
Seven (not quite sure if this qualifies)
The Sun of Camberwell
SW9 bar
Trinity Arms
Veranda
White Horse
Windmill


----------



## Rushy (Jun 4, 2013)

Ritzy?


----------



## cuppa tee (Jun 4, 2013)

Cafe Cairo ?


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jun 4, 2013)

Shouldn't EastEnder's gaff be on that list?  Don't try the cocktails, they have ketamin in


----------



## BoxRoom (Jun 4, 2013)

Sun? Or is that just a bit too far out of the range of this?


----------



## Rushy (Jun 4, 2013)

Maybe a bit far but closer than some of the Herne Hill, LJ options: The Landor (SW9), Coach and Horses.
Upstairs has a bar you can visit just for a drink, I think.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jun 4, 2013)

BoxRoom said:


> Sun? Or is that just a bit too far out of the range of this?


 
If you can include the Half Moon you could include it I think, even if it's Camberwell really.


----------



## Rushy (Jun 4, 2013)

Prince of Wales on Lyham Road.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 4, 2013)

Hero of Switzerland 

(The Jockey from Shameless)


----------



## Thaw (Jun 4, 2013)

If you're including the Sun then you would have to include the Beanery, and Amaryllis. Although its shit.


----------



## editor (Jun 4, 2013)

Cheers folks - I've updated the list.

Rushy - the Landor was already in the list, but I think I'm going to draw the line at any Clapham pubs.


----------



## editor (Jun 4, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Hero of Switzerland
> 
> (The Jockey from Shameless)


 
Already there!


----------



## pissflaps (Jun 4, 2013)

the Queen's Head smells distinctly of sick that someone's tried to disguise with a lot of bleach.


----------



## editor (Jun 4, 2013)

DrunkPushkin said:


> If you're including the Sun then you would have to include the Beanery, and Amaryllis. Although its shit.


 
Not sure I'd stretch the Beanery to a bar/pub-like place. I know Amaryllis used to be a pub and now it's more a restaurant-like thing, but has anyone been?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 4, 2013)

editor said:
			
		

> Already there!



Yeah I saw. Was just making a lazy joke in the hope of getting a like or two.


----------



## editor (Jun 4, 2013)

Oh, and opinions/reviews are very much invited for the lesser known places.


----------



## TruXta (Jun 4, 2013)

Rushy said:


> Maybe a bit far but closer than some of the Herne Hill, LJ options: The Landor (SW9), Coach and Horses.
> Upstairs has a bar you can visit just for a drink, I think.


It's all a restaurant now IIRC.


----------



## Thaw (Jun 4, 2013)

editor said:


> Not sure I'd stretch the Beanery to a bar/pub-like place. I know Amaryllis used to be a pub and now it's more a restaurant-like thing, but has anyone been?


 
I'd agree with you about the Beanery but you do say:

"the criteria should be whether you can go in and just buy a pint or not - and it's free entry at least some days."

...and they do have beer.

I was in the Amaryllis a couple of times when it first opened and it is definitely not a restaurant. I had a Guinness and watched football, and had some curried goat served by a very grumpy woman.


----------



## Rushy (Jun 4, 2013)

TruXta said:


> It's all a restaurant now IIRC.


 
Actually, yeah. I was there for a surprise dinner on my 40th. All a bit hazy as I was taken there straight after several pints of Chucklehead at the Country Show. But now you mention we were sat in the bar downstairs.


----------



## editor (Jun 4, 2013)

DrunkPushkin said:


> I'd agree with you about the Beanery but you do say:
> 
> "the criteria should be whether you can go in and just buy a pint or not - and it's free entry at least some days."
> 
> ...and they do have beer.


They do have beer, but there's nothing on tap and it feels nothing like a bar/pub. I like the place but I don't think it's right for the guide.


----------



## Rushy (Jun 4, 2013)

What about all the little Portuguese places? Anyone an expert on those?


----------



## TruXta (Jun 4, 2013)

Rushy said:


> Actually, yeah. I was there for a surprise dinner on my 40th. All a bit hazy as I was taken there straight after several pints of Chucklehead at the Country Show. But now you mention we were sat in the bar downstairs.


There was a bar on the first floor for the first several years, and I've not been for ages, but peeps have said they put tables in downstairs a year or two ago. My info could be off, of course.


----------



## Chilavert (Jun 4, 2013)

editor said:


> They do have beer, but there's nothing on tap and it feels nothing like a bar/pub. I like the place but I don't think it's right for the guide.


FWIW I'd suggest having draft beer/lager would be a decent way of filtering what's in and what's out.

Having said that, does the Market House (or whatever its currently called) only do bottled beer?


----------



## editor (Jun 4, 2013)

Chilavert said:


> Having said that, does the Market House (or whatever its currently called) only do bottled beer?


No, they've got lager on tap.


----------



## Chilavert (Jun 4, 2013)

editor said:


> No, they've got lager on tap.


In which case I stand by my draft filtering. 

Oh and Badgers you can have a sympathy like for your post ^^.


----------



## editor (Jun 4, 2013)

It's obviously not a science so no doubt some will quibble, but I think beer on tap is a must and the place has to feel pub/bar-like rather than being a restaurant that happens to have one lager on tap, or whatever.


----------



## cuppa tee (Jun 4, 2013)

editor said:


> I think beer on tap is a must and the place has to feel pub/bar-like rather than being a restaurant that happens to have one lager on tap, or whatever.


 
In that case cafe Cairo probably doesn't qualify as they only do bottled beer, but on the other hand it feels more like a bar than a restaurant.


----------



## Rushy (Jun 4, 2013)

cuppa tee said:


> In that case cafe Cairo probably doesn't qualify as they only do bottled beer, but on the other hand it feels more like a bar than a restaurant.


 
And Seven - but that's definitely more of a Bar.


----------



## Winot (Jun 4, 2013)

TruXta said:


> There was a bar on the first floor for the first several years, and I've not been for ages, but peeps have said they put tables in downstairs a year or two ago. My info could be off, of course.



You are correct. A shame for us as it is on our way home and was a nice place to have a nightcap, but I can see that more tables are more lucrative.


----------



## TruXta (Jun 4, 2013)

Winot said:


> You are correct. A shame for us as it is on our way home and was a nice place to have a nightcap, but I can see that more tables are more lucrative.


They did do very good cocktails - shame you can't nip in for one anymore without eating.


----------



## Winot (Jun 4, 2013)

TruXta said:


> They did do very good cocktails - shame you can't nip in for one anymore without eating.



My guess is that Philippe would let you just have a cocktail if there were a table free, but I haven't tested that yet.


----------



## TruXta (Jun 4, 2013)

Winot said:


> My guess is that Philippe would let you just have a cocktail if there were a table free, but I haven't tested that yet.


I'm sure he would.


----------



## editor (Jun 4, 2013)

Rushy said:


> And Seven - but that's definitely more of a Bar.


 
With service so slow it's the stuff of local legend!


----------



## Thaw (Jun 4, 2013)

What about wine bars and cocktail bars? They don't necessarily have draft beer but are still bars


----------



## leanderman (Jun 4, 2013)

editor said:


> With service so slow it's the stuff of local legend!


 

Owner told me that when he has friends down from the North he does not go there because it is too busy!


----------



## leanderman (Jun 4, 2013)

leanderman said:


> Owner told me that when he has friends down from the North he does not go there because it is too busy!


 

Having said that, I had two rounds of drinks there six minutes apart one night last week, paying by text, and they messaged me the next morning to query whether I had been double charged.


----------



## editor (Jun 4, 2013)

DrunkPushkin said:


> What about wine bars and cocktail bars? They don't necessarily have draft beer but are still bars


Like where?


----------



## lefteri (Jun 4, 2013)

Is Plan B a bar?  Can you get in ever without a cover charge?  I thought it was a nightclub


----------



## editor (Jun 4, 2013)

lefteri said:


> Is Plan B a bar? Can you get in ever without a cover charge? I thought it was a nightclub


It regularly opens up as a bar when there's bands playing the Academy. It's free to get in and there's loads of (not cheap) beers on tap, so I think it qualifies (although the review will make it clear it's not always open).


----------



## Ol Nick (Jun 4, 2013)

editor said:


> I'm about to take on the daunting task of posting up a listing/review of all the Brixton bars/pubs (and some featured ones from the surrounding area).
> 
> Some of the venues look perilously like restaurants, but I think the criteria should be whether you can go in and just buy a pint or not - and it's free entry at least some days.
> 
> ...


 
Can I just say that despite all the closures etc this makes me proud to be Brixtish.


----------



## Effrasurfer (Jun 4, 2013)

St Matthews Tenants Hall (10 St Matthews Road) has a bar. It's been there for 25 years but remains little-known outside a select circle.  On a good night there will be 25 people in there (generally Friday after bingo). On a quiet night it will be just Jack (90) who retreated there when the Hope turned into Mango Landin. It's a good place to get educated on local history. They have a pool team which plays in a tournament. The decor makes the Hero of Switzerland look chi-chi.

Technically it may not belong on your list because you have to get signed in by a member of the Bar and Social Club, or you can join for £11 a year. Drinks are ridiculously cheap and members get a free Christmas dinner among other perks.


----------



## Frumious B. (Jun 4, 2013)

I've never understood the appeal of the Trinity. It looks like it belongs in Surrey. Straight outta Dorking.


----------



## TruXta (Jun 4, 2013)

Frumious B. said:


> I've never understood the appeal of the Trinity. It looks like it belongs in Surrey. Straight outta Dorking.


It's a bog standard pub, maybe a little more middle-class and middle-aged than others in Brixton. What's to get? Or not to get?


----------



## editor (Jun 4, 2013)

Effrasurfer said:


> St Matthews Tenants Hall (10 St Matthews Road) has a bar. It's been there for 25 years but remains little-known outside a select circle. On a good night there will be 25 people in there (generally Friday after bingo). On a quiet night it will be just Jack (90) who retreated there when the Hope turned into Mango Landin. It's a good place to get educated on local history. They have a pool team which plays in a tournament. The decor makes the Hero of Switzerland look chi-chi.
> 
> Technically it may not belong on your list because you have to get signed in by a member of the Bar and Social Club, or you can join for £11 a year. Drinks are ridiculously cheap and members get a free Christmas dinner among other perks.


It sounds lovely, but I'm not sure they'd want to be on the list, even if they were eligible!


----------



## editor (Jun 4, 2013)

TruXta said:


> It's a bog standard pub, maybe a little more middle-class and middle-aged than others in Brixton. What's to get? Or not to get?


I don't like it much. Last time I was there some drunken loud mouthed old arsehole with hids pals was trying to take the piss out of me because - gasp! - I didn't look 'normal' like him. I moved to Brixton to get away from small-minded prats like that.


----------



## leanderman (Jun 5, 2013)

editor said:


> I don't like it much. Last time I was there some drunken loud mouthed old arsehole with hids pals was trying to take the piss out of me because - gasp! - I didn't look 'normal' like him. I moved to Brixton to get away from small-minded prats like that.


 

do people really do that?


----------



## editor (Jun 5, 2013)

leanderman said:


> do people really do that?


First time I'd seen it in _years_. Well, in London at least. It's not that unusual in small towns.


----------



## Thaw (Jun 5, 2013)

editor said:


> Like where?


New places - there'll be that Champagne and Cheese place. And I think Chix and Buck?  
Does "My Father's Place" count?
And I'm sure there is something that calls itself a wine bar just down from the Hero of Switzerland. I'll have a look tonight.


----------



## gabi (Jun 5, 2013)

TruXta said:


> It's a bog standard pub, maybe a little more middle-class and middle-aged than others in Brixton. What's to get? Or not to get?


 

It has cats. And is generally a good spot for a quiet chat with a friend without the likes of a Ray Winstone lookalike kicking off in the corner a la the Albert.


----------



## Rushy (Jun 5, 2013)

Frumious B. said:


> I've never understood the appeal of the Trinity. It looks like it belongs in Surrey. Straight outta Dorking.


 

When it was built it _was_ in Surrey.

It's a relaxed pub with a very mixed clientèle and a great alternative to some of the more trendy, hectic places. Great place to have a few jars in the two gardens when the Sun comes out as I did most of Monday afternoon. Used to be my regular when Fergal was in charge. The current landlady has tarted it up a bit since then but it is still basically a good old boozer not trying to be much else . The square is a little oasis of calm.


----------



## editor (Jun 5, 2013)

DrunkPushkin said:


> New places - there'll be that Champagne and Cheese place. And I think Chix and Buck?.


Chix and Bucks is a wine shop, not a bar. Champagne and Cheese sells cheese, wine and champagne.


----------



## Rushy (Jun 5, 2013)

If this is a comprehensive listing/review of all pubs and bars in Brixton a champagne bar should go in (except that one does not actually exist yet). Pints on draught, in retrospect, could well exclude venues which are great for other types of drinks. "Do people go there just for a drink?" would seem like the rule.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jun 5, 2013)

There's also the Beehive on Crossford Street - prob nearer to Stockwell, but definitely nearer to Brixton than the Landor. There's also the Prince of Wales on Denmark Road - again, closer to Brixton than The Sun. And if you've got the Hand in Hand, you have to include the Sultan (on New Park Road). There's also another pub on Lyham Road - Waggon & Horses?


----------



## editor (Jun 5, 2013)

Rushy said:


> If this is a comprehensive listing/review of all pubs and bars in Brixton a champagne bar should go in (except that one does not actually exist yet). Pints on draught, in retrospect, could well exclude venues which are great for other types of drinks. "Do people go there just for a drink?" would seem like the rule.


I'm not sure it even is going to be a fully fledged champagne bar in the traditional sense. They don't usually sell cheese. But I'll judge it when it opens.


----------



## editor (Jun 5, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:


> There's also the Beehive on Crossford Street - prob nearer to Stockwell, but definitely nearer to Brixton than the Landor. There's also the Prince of Wales on Denmark Road - again, closer to Brixton than The Sun. And if you've got the Hand in Hand, you have to include the Sultan (on New Park Road). There's also another pub on Lyham Road - Waggon & Horses?


Have you been to any of these far flung places and would you like to pen a short review?


----------



## TruXta (Jun 5, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:


> There's also another pub on Lyham Road - Waggon & Horses?


Think it's closed down now. But take that with a pinch of salt.


----------



## editor (Jun 5, 2013)

Rushy said:


> Pints on draught, in retrospect, could well exclude venues which are great for other types of drinks. "Do people go there just for a drink?" would seem like the rule.


 
It's meant to be a pretty straightforward pub/bar listing and that list will go on forever if we include anywhere and everywhere that people can get a drink. 

There's nothing to stop us doing another listing that includes those places though.


----------



## editor (Jun 5, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Think it's closed down now. But take that with a pinch of salt.


It was closed in 2008.







http://www.urban75.org/brixton/bars/waggon-and-horses-sw2.html


----------



## editor (Jun 5, 2013)

It looks almost squatted in this Street View:


----------



## Thaw (Jun 5, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:


> There's also the Beehive on Crossford Street - prob nearer to Stockwell, but definitely nearer to Brixton than the Landor. There's also the Prince of Wales on Denmark Road - again, closer to Brixton than The Sun. And if you've got the Hand in Hand, you have to include the Sultan (on New Park Road). There's also another pub on Lyham Road - Waggon & Horses?


 
Prince of Wales closed down a few months back and is being turned into flats


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jun 5, 2013)

DrunkPushkin said:


> Prince of Wales closed down a few months back and is being turned into flats


Ah....It seemed to have been opened/closed a few times recently. I used to go there quite a bit. Shame. Another community pub lost.


----------



## TruXta (Jun 5, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Ah....It seemed to have been opened/closed a few times recently. I used to go there quite a bit. Shame. Another community pub lost.


Seems like there used to be quite a few pubs down Lyham Road, only the Prince of Wales has survived, and that just barely IIRC. Shame, there's lots of people living in that area.


----------



## fortyplus (Jun 5, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:


> There's also another pub on Lyham Road - Waggon & Horses?


 
Lyham Road used to have more than a dozen pubs on it. Almost all gone now.


----------



## TruXta (Jun 5, 2013)

fortyplus said:


> Lyham Road used to have more than a dozen pubs on it. Almost all gone now.


And loads of shops by the looks of it. I've walked down it many times and the sense of lost community is quite powerful.


----------



## twistedAM (Jun 5, 2013)

Frumious B. said:


> I've never understood the appeal of the Trinity. It looks like it belongs in Surrey. Straight outta Dorking.


 
Yes; that's kind of why I like it. as Rushy says, it's a little oasis of calm and the square is a nice chilled place. Sometimes its just good to step away from Brixton when it's ovecrowded and busy.

Having come here from the north, it reminds me a little of Cheshire/Derbyshire but with weird accents.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jun 5, 2013)

editor said:


> Have you been to any of these far flung places and would you like to pen a short review?


Well, two of them have closed and one (the Sultan) I'm not sure if I've even been in (if I have, I don't remember clearly!) but the Beehive is a no-nonsense traditional community boozer tucked away on Crossford Street in the backstreets between Stockwell & Brixton. Couple of TVs showing UK and Irish sports. Hanging baskets and chairs on the pavement in front of the pub make it a pleasant place to catch the afternoon sun.


----------



## Rushy (Jun 5, 2013)

editor said:


> It's meant to be a pretty straightforward pub/bar listing and that list will go on forever if we include anywhere and everywhere that people can get a drink.
> 
> There's nothing to stop us doing another listing that includes those places though.


 
That's why I was suggesting asking whether people *go* there, just for a drink - as opposed to whether they would serve you a drink if you wanted one. i.e. is it frequented largely by drinkers. If it's a list of bars, leaving out places that just serve bottles or cocktails  or glasses of wine would make a (small but apparently increasing) hole in it. Can't see why they should be on their own list - it would be really short.  If it's a good place to get shmootered, whether on pints, long necks or flutes, chuck it in I say! Just thinking aloud really ...


----------



## cuppa tee (Jun 5, 2013)

DrunkPushkin said:


> Prince of Wales closed down a few months back and is being turned into flats


Last time I looked the POW was in limbo and still up for grabs as a pub...... http://www.gallowayscommercial.co.uk/details.asp?ID=596


----------



## Rushy (Jun 5, 2013)

The Why Not Bar & Club on Appach Road looks interesting. Think maybe you need to be a member. Or have one. Or both? Couldn't see any pumps in the photos - apart from in the Jacuzzi.


----------



## editor (Jun 5, 2013)

Rushy said:


> That's why I was suggesting asking whether people *go* there, just for a drink - as opposed to whether they would serve you a drink if you wanted one. i.e. is it frequented largely by drinkers. If it's a list of bars, leaving out places that just serve bottles or cocktails or glasses of wine would make a (small but apparently increasing) hole in it. Can't see why they should be on their own list - it would be really short. If it's a good place to get shmootered, whether on pints, long necks or flutes, chuck it in I say! Just thinking aloud really ...


Well it might, but it also might make it really unfocussed. There's loads of small cafes and restaurants that happen to serve a small range of bottled beers - and perhaps some individuals may only go there for a drink - but I'm not sure they'd be very helpful additions to a bar and pub listing.
After all, a list including all those premises would stretch on for ever and I'd fear that info overload (and reviewing fatigue) would soon cut in!


----------



## editor (Jun 5, 2013)

Rushy said:


> The Why Not Bar & Club on Appach Road looks interesting. Think maybe you need to be a member. Or have one. Or both? Couldn't see any pumps in the photos - apart from in the Jacuzzi.


 
I'm there all the time in my Welsh flag shorts.

PS It's members + guests only.  'Members'. Chortle.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jun 5, 2013)

Rushy said:


> The Why Not Bar & Club on Appach Road looks interesting. Think maybe you need to be a member. Or have one. Or both? Couldn't see any pumps in the photos - apart from in the Jacuzzi.


Shorts and Underwear party every Sunday


----------



## Rushy (Jun 5, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Shorts and Underwear party every Sunday


 
Didn't the bar (Substation?) on Brighton Terrace have a regular Y Fronts night?


----------



## colacubes (Jun 5, 2013)

Rushy said:


> Didn't the bar (Substation?) on Brighton Terrace have a regular Y Fronts night?


 
I believe so.  I've heard some moderately hilarious stories from people about them


----------



## Rushy (Jun 5, 2013)

colacubes said:


> I believe so. I've heard some moderately hilarious stories from people about them


 
I tried to get in once (not on a Y front night!) for a late drink and was refused entry. My lesbian (at the time...) friend gave security a lengthy tirade of abuse for being heterophobic. They let her carry on for a bit and then pointed to a sign which said "Sorry - men only".


----------



## editor (Jun 5, 2013)

Substation was great. The whiff of poppers was formidable.


----------



## leanderman (Jun 6, 2013)

Montego Inn on Brixton Water Lane?

Not sure if it is open


----------



## editor (Jun 6, 2013)

leanderman said:


> Montego Inn on Brixton Water Lane?
> 
> Not sure if it is open


It's got 'Inn' in the name but isn't it more of a restaurant than an alehouse?
http://www.restauranis.com/london/montego-inn


----------



## leanderman (Jun 6, 2013)

editor said:


> It's got 'Inn' in the name but isn't it more of a restaurant than an alehouse?
> http://www.restauranis.com/london/montego-inn


 

Who knows? I cannot recall seeing anyone in there!


----------



## snowy_again (Jun 6, 2013)

It's a hangout for the owner and his mates. Food's great when he wants to cook.


----------



## leanderman (Jun 7, 2013)

snowy_again said:


> It's a hangout for the owner and his mates.



That's amazing.


----------



## madolesance (Jun 7, 2013)

editor said:


> It looks almost squatted in this Street View:
> 
> View attachment 33321


 
It's currently being used as a nursery school.


----------



## lukepay (Jun 8, 2013)

A Dozen !!!!


----------



## Smudge63 (Jun 13, 2013)

fortyplus said:


> Lyham Road used to have more than a dozen pubs on it. Almost all gone now.


Lyham Road has never had more than 5 pubs on it. From New Park Road end - Waggon, Red Lion, Prince, Royal Oak, Duke of Cornwall.


----------

